# Neu in Treuchtlingen



## Abkauf (28. Juni 2018)

Servus mitnand!

Bin nun wohnhaft in Treuchtlingen.
Einiges habe ich schon gefunden, suche noch Anschluss um das Revier gezeigt zu bekommen und natürlich um mit anderen zum Biken zu gehen.

Richtung : AM / ED (auch gerne FR/DH .. darf schon gröber werden...)

Ein paar schicke Bikes habe ich ja schon beim Edeka und Norma und auf der Johann-Lindner unweit von mir gesehen 

Meldet euch doch mal !


----------



## OnoSendai (8. Juni 2019)

Grüß Dich! 
Falls noch aktuell - gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

